# [SOLVED] HP Tape Library not seeing SAS Connection



## DeepEmissions (Oct 28, 2011)

How's TSF this evening?
I'm working on a new(er) backup server, I have an HP DL360 G5 2U server connected Via new SAS Cable to an HP BL536SB 8 bay loader.
The SAS Card inserted into the server is an LSI Adapter, SAS 3000 Series, 8-port with 1068E <- This information was pulled right from device manager.

The OS is a fresh install of Server 2008 R2 with Backup Exec 2010 R3. The OS has recognized the card without issue, but the on screen menu shows there no link on the SAS port








(edited)Pics from DropBox must not work... 
The link is good to the pic though...

Besides the G5 Server, everything in this build is less than a few weeks old (in production) and the newest Firmware update for the Tape Drive itself hasn't been installed as of yet, I'd rather know where I sit pre firmware update...

Is it possible this SAS card just will not work with the HP tape drive?
Will I be able to find a suitable replacement that WILL work with both HP products?

Sort of off-topic: If the right answer is definitely the SAS card, why would HP design their device to be so limited to it's connections? Better Quality Control?

See the cut from the manual below;

Planning the SAS configuration
The key steps in planning the SAS configuration are obtaining a suitable HBA and cable. 
The server must have an HP or third-party SAS host bus adapter that supports multiple LUNs. Most SAS RAID controllers do not support multiple LUNs, which are needed to communicate with the autoloader controller. Check the EBS matrix at Enterprise backup solutions – HP - Overview & features to find a SAS HBA that is supported on your server and qualified with the Autoloader. 


```
CAUTION: Do not connect the Autoloader to a SAS RAID controller unless the EBS
 matrix shows that the controller is qualified with the Autoloader.
 The server might not be able to boot when the Autoloader is connected
 to a non-supported SAS RAID controller.
```


Manual located here.

I'm a little new on SAS (obviously) but hopefully someone out there knows what the right answer is. 

Appreciate any advise (or purchase suggestions)!


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: HP Tape Library not seeing SAS Connection*

It's entirely possible that card won't work with the drive.

There are multiple LSI 1068E cards. What you need to determine is if yours supports external devices with multiple LUNs.


----------



## DeepEmissions (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: HP Tape Library not seeing SAS Connection*

Looking at the configuration of the LSI in Boot, it appears this card is definitely a RAID Controller. 
That problem is solved, sort of, now I am having trouble finding a Card that Supports Multiple LUN's.
Any Suggestions?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: HP Tape Library not seeing SAS Connection*

The EBS compatibility matrix document is where HP points to determine which HBAs are compatible with what drives. Some of the HBAs listed say in their support documents they support tape drives, autoloaders, and libraries; some support only disks. I assume from this that the EBS matrix actually cannot be used to safely determine HBA/tape drive compatibility, despite HP's documentation saying it is the sole source for compatibility information.

That said, the HBAs listed in the EBS document are as follows:
P721m (6Gb, PCI-e) for BL Gen8 servers only
P222, P4201, P421, P822, H220, H221, H222 (6Gb, PCI-e)
P212, P4101, P411, P711m, P712m, P812 (6Gb, PCI-e)
P700m, P800, SC44Ge (3Gb, PCI-e)

All are RAID controllers with the exception of the H-series. The SC44Ge is a RAID controller, but its documentation says it supports tape "products." Of course, assuming that means all (or any) of them is dangerous. To say the problems with their documentation are likely designed to drive first-party sales and discourage re-use of their products is an understatement.

There is a thread here: HP HBA or Smart array controler? - Spiceworks with a list supposedly out of the 1/8 G2 Autoloader quickspecs document (the current one has no such list of supported HBAs; it simply points to the EBS matrix). Apparently the SC44Ge, P212, P411, and P700m controllers were listed as being compatible at one point, so that's more evidence that at least those controllers are more likely to work with this unit.

Your best bet is to contact HBA OEMs directly and ask about which of their SAS HBAs support tape products.

As for the card you're using now, you may try entering the LSI BIOS and seeing if you can disable RAID and enable multiple LUN support. From what I can determine, cards supporting multiple LUNs per target usually have that support turned off by default.


----------



## DeepEmissions (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: HP Tape Library not seeing SAS Connection*

I would like to update this:
We got a replacement card to work in the Server and Tape Drive configuration described above.
Funny thing is, if you look at the one suggested from HP's Matrix, the Part Numbers are nearly identical except for the *LAST DIGIT!*

We also added the card to the PCI Riser card slot instead of the low profile slot, after the Low Profile slot with the almost identical card failed as well.

We also had HP in direct contact for 3 days before this simple resolution was found, lol.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad to hear you got it worked out.


----------

